# First nugget



## Mingo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello all; I just melted my first nugget from PC foils. I'm hooked now. Thank you all for leading me through this and having patience with my questions......It was worth it! Here's a pic ( sorry for the bad quality....crappy cell phone camera).....and it only took me two weeks and many re-tries....lol,
Mingo


----------



## Noxx (Aug 24, 2010)

Look good, even though it is pixelated...


----------



## Mingo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Noxx.....I finished this up at work.....no good camera......I'll get a better pic and weigh it and post later tonight......I've read many say that E-scrap isn't worth the trouble, but if you have enough, it is......I guess this one will be close to 9-10 grams.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice color, Mingo! Congratulations!


----------



## Claudie (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks Great, congrats!


----------

